# Applying rhinestones on JPSS or Opaque Inkjet Heat Transfers



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Just a quick question... I've searched this topic and have seen differing pieces of information -- can you apply rhinestones over Jet Pro SofStretch transfers or on opaque heat transfer paper? I've heard some say you need to make holes in it for the rhinestones do that the adhesive can melt into the fabric...

Please let me know your results? I'm on a short timeline for some family projects I am doing, before using it on clients work. Many thanks!!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Bump... Any help here? Please?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

You are correct.The glue of the stone must hit the fabric.You need to cut holes where your going to place the stones.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, or fortunately there comes a point where it is faster to be your own beta tester. Folks have stated that it is better to go directly to garment. If you are thinking that is not a good choice for you, do what I would do. Get a piece of material, get the vinyl, press it to the shirt and put the stones on top and to the side of it and see how you like the results. Time is money and for a very reasonable price you could have already tested for your environment - which makes a difference. You can even play with it, to see if you can get it to work by changing temperature, etc. Happy Stoning!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I usually do my own testing. I was, in fact, one of the first here to use JPSS and tested it on various substrates, times, temps, multiple wash tests, etc. However, I was out of the biz for awhile and now venturing into working with rhinestones for the first time. I like to do my research before even testing, though, so I appreciate everyone's contributions.

My very first rhinestone application was quite harrowing, working with ss4 stones that came off the carrier sheet a multitude of times, and pressing on a fairly high-piled velvet ribbon that was narrow. I had to reposition and press several times -- first tried 325 for 30 seconds and it did not adhere. Had to switch to 340 for 40 seconds under high pressure for adhesion, and then it had shifted due to the pile... Grrr!😡

For this project, I'm under a very short timeline with limited amounts of substrate so thought I'd get some feedback from the pros. 😊


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

BTW, I am pressing ss6 and ss10 stones on cotton drawstring bags and neoprene koozies.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Wish you all the luck. I am interested in what you are doing, though I have a few concerns. 
-The required temperature to set the stones punching holes in the both substrates
- If bags are for children with issue for stones

Always work arounds - I ended using vinyl on my bags lower temp and longer dwell - hopefully will do koozies soon - to bling out for the summer. The smallest stone I will touch are 6ss and that is with my Crystal Press. All the best, in your project - still feel it will be quicker to do your own tests.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

At my day job now, so not possible to do any tests at the moment anyway. I will, however, be keeping in mind whatever advice I am given. 

The drawstring bag is for my 12 year old daughter, so no concern about the possibility of choking or ingestion of the rhinestones. However, I don't think baby items would be good to do rhinestones on. No matter how good the adhesive, they can always be picked off somehow... Not to mention the possibility of lead in them! Yes, I know most are said to be lead-free, but how many times have we heard claims like that, reported to be false on the news?? The koozies are being made and used for my family's trip to Disney, to keep water bottles cold as they walk through the parks. I thought an opaque transfer on them would be nice, but even better with a little bling...

This whole project really IS a test. If it turns out nice, looks good and works good too, then perhaps I will continue experimenting with them for sale. But at the same time, I really would like them to be nice, bc we are celebrating my daughter's dance performance at Disney at the same time...

Another test was buying the koozies 1/2 unsewn and 1/2 sewn. Wasn't sure if I'd have a problem raising the design up over the seams of the sewn koozies. I will be doing the opaque on one side of the koozie as a test. If I can't get it to press correctly, then I'll press the unsewn koozies and sew them myself, afterward. Guess I'll have to learn how to use my sewing machine! 😉


----------



## Bianca199 (Dec 1, 2016)

I applied rhinestones over heat transfers (jpss and opaque) turned inside out cold wash and they stayed on just fine!


----------

